# History of RN Rating World War 2



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

I am trying to help a colleauge to find details of her father's war service.

His name was Gwynfryn Gates. Number JX290980 rate AB. The only info apart from that is that he was at HMS 'Glendower' 24th August 1941 and may have been aboard a DEMS vessel later. She thinks he was mostly on the North Atlantic convoys.

Any ideas as to where to go next to trace his service history, ships etc?

He was a HO rating.

Many thanks.

Jonty


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

National Archives at Kew might be a starting point Jonty. 

J


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

Jonty,
Post your query to Mercantile Marine at http://www.mercantilemarine.org/
If he was a DEMS rating it may prove difficult to obtain all his records.


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

I don't think RN service records for WW2 are online. Your colleague will need to make a request to the MOD for a copy of his dad's record. See this MOD webpage:
http://tinyurl.com/24fxhsk

regards,

Martin


----------

